# اليوم



## Daves3333

In Arabic how can I tell when something means "the day", vs "today"  they both seem to come out as 
اليوم


----------



## Semsem83

اليومَ - today 

اليومُ - the day

When its with a fatha its 'today'
And with a dammah its 'the day'


----------



## Daves3333

What about "this day" vs "today" are there differences?


----------



## Jamal31

I think for this day you can say هٰذا اليوم?


----------



## Semsem83

Yes this day is هذا اليوم


----------



## elroy

Semsem83 said:


> اليومَ - today
> 
> اليومُ - the day
> 
> When its with a fatha its 'today'
> And with a dammah its 'the day'


 This is not a good heuristic.  First of all, "the day" can also be اليومَ if it's in the accusative case.  Secondly, vowels are typically not indicated in writing (and final vowels are often dropped in speech).  The best way to know what is meant is context.


----------



## Semsem83

انا في البيت اليومُ /اليومَ

اليومَ أكملت لكم ..... 



Can you give me example where اليومَ is not meaning today.


----------



## elroy

Semsem83 said:


> انا في البيت اليومُ /اليومَ
> 
> اليومَ أكملت لكم .....





> Can you give me example where اليومَ is not meaning today.


 أنتظر اليومَ الذي سأراك فيه


----------



## Semsem83

Can you translate it.


----------



## elroy

I thought your Arabic was good enough to understand such a basic sentence.

It means "I'm waiting for the day I see you."

In case you don't understand the English sentence either: "Ik wacht op de dag dat ik je zie."


----------



## Semsem83

I understand that basic. I only want to know hoe you translate it.  

But you don't know what i mean. Look at you sentence you must specified اليوم by the phrase that follows it. 

But if we say أنتظر اليومَ how will you translate it than? 

I'm waiting for the day 

I'm wait (for) today 

Correct me if i am wrong because my english is bad.

And if you can understand dutch. 

Ik wacht vandaag 

Ik wacht op de dag.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

It seems that the word اليومَ (in the accusative) can be *maf'uul fiihi* (in this case it means: today) or *maf'uul bihi* (in this case it means: the day). So in the sentence of Elroy (أنتظر اليومَ الذي سأراك فيه), it would be maf'uul bihi of the verb أنتظر  ...

What do you think ?


----------



## elroy

Semsem83 said:


> أنتظر اليومَ


 This sentence is ambiguous without context, which is exactly why I said you can't say categorically that اليومَ = ("today").


Ibn Nacer said:


> It seems that the word اليومَ (in the accusative) can be *maf'uul fiihi* (in this case it means: today) or *maf'uul bihi* (in this case it means: the day).


 In the first case it's a ظرف زمان.  You are right about the second case.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci.

Oui certains disent ظرف زمان d'autres disent مفعول فيه et d'autres utilisent les deux : مفعول فيه ظرف زمان...

Mais dans les phrases nominales sans verbe (ou autres mots exprimant une action comme le masdar...) j'ai surtout vu ظرف زمان...


----------



## Daves3333

Is there a difference on how to say "the day" vs "a day" I know the day is alyawm يَوْمِ but what about "a day" ?


----------



## cherine

No, the difference is like in English, the article ال , the (or "el" in Spanish) makes the noun definite word, while no article means that the noun is indefinite. So يوم a day (un día) and اليوم the day (el día).
اليوم is also today (hoy). It depends on the context to know which is the intended meaning.


----------



## Daves3333

So what would be the translation for يَوْمَ ? How come I saw different places say it is translated as "on the day" vs "a day"


----------



## cherine

It also means "on the day" when it is used as an adverb for time. Like the examples given above. If you haven't learned adverbs yet ظرف الزمان وظرف المكان you should read about them to clarify this.


----------

